# سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس



## noraa (19 يناير 2008)

في عيد الغطاس تمتلئ البيوت "بالقلقاس" وليس عبثاً نأكل هذا الطعام بالذات في عيدالغطاس، 

فهناك أطعمة كثيرة أشهي منه، لكننا في الحقيقة نأ كل القلقاس لأنه يقربنا من معمودية المسيح، ففي القلقاس مادة سامة ومضرة للحنجرة، وهي المادة الهلامية، إلا أن هذه المادة السامة إذا اختلطت بالماء تحولت إلي مادة نافعة، مغذية، ونحن من خلال الماء نتطهر من سموم الخطية كما يتطهر "القلقاس" من مادته السامة بواسطةالماء!. 
- والقلقاس يدفن في الأرض ثم يصعد ليصير طعاماً، والمعمودية هي دفن أو موت وقيامة مع المسيح، ولهذا يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فهيا أقمتم أيضاً معه"
(كو 2: 12) (رو 6: 4).
- والقلقاس لا يؤكل إلا بعد خلع القشرة الخارجية، فبدون تعريته يصير عديم الفائدة، فلابد أولاً من خلع القشرةالصلدة قبل أكله، ونحن في المعمودية نخلع ثياب الخطية لكي نلبس بالمعمودية الثياب الجديدة الفاخرة، ثياب الطهارة والنقاوة، لنصير أبناء الله


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*

*جميل اوى الموضوع ده شكرا جدا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*

حلو قوى الموضوع دا انا فهمت كدا

طيب فية حجات تانى غير القلقاس بتتعمل

زى اكل القصب و زى البرتقان او اليوسفى اللى بيتعمل صليب و جواة شمعة

معناهم اية دول برضة ؟


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*

موضوع رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فادية (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*

موضوع  جميل  جدا  انا  اول  مرة  اعرف  المعلومه دي 
تسلم  ايديك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*

موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك يا قلقاسة قصدى يا نورااااااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## googa2007 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*

*جميل اوى الموضوع ده شكرا جدا *​


----------



## noraa (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلو قوى الموضوع دا انا فهمت كدا
> 
> طيب فية حجات تانى غير القلقاس بتتعمل
> 
> ...



بصراحة يا فروشة انا اول مرة اسمع  عن موضوع اليوسفى والشمعة دول بس هحاول اعرف وارد عليكى عموما مرسى يا قمؤ لمرورك


----------



## noraa (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك يا قلقاسة قصدى يا نورااااااااااااااااااااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



فى الاخر بقيت قلقاسة  يا عود القصب  ههههههههههههههههه
 عموما مرسى لمروورك وبعدين سيادتك طلبت من ك  تظهر لى الصورة اللى فى الامضاء او تقولى ازاى


----------



## noraa (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*



فادية قال:


> موضوع  جميل  جدا  انا  اول  مرة  اعرف  المعلومه دي
> تسلم  ايديك
> ربنا يباركك​[/QUمرسى لمرورك  فادية
> واتمنى اكون بجد قولتلكم على معلومة


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن عيد الغطاس وسر القلقاس*



معلومة جميلة جدااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------

